# acne solutions?



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi everyone! I'm wondering what you guys do to get rid of any acne. I'm sick of using items like Clearasil as they seem to always irritate my skin or burn it. Do you guys have any "alternative" methods that you use? Thanks!!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i use Persa-Gel...used to be a prescription drug but now you can get it OTC.....10% bp in it and i really like it....i just plop it on after a moisturizer in the day and then put a spot over my blemish at night....does dry your skin out but with the help of a moisturizer daily, it's not bad at all....


----------



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

my teenage son has had results with pro active. otc creams and prescription creams and taking antibiotics for months at a time did nothing. Its pricey but it comes with a complete guarantee so if you don't like it you can get a full refund.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

my advice on Pro-Active is that it may show wonderful results at first, but after doing much research on it prior to me deciding not to go with it, I've found that many clients have WORSE acne, after an extended period of using this product, than when they first started using it. Just be careful.


----------



## CathyW (Nov 17, 2004)

My son has been using Pro-active for over a year and it has been the ONLY thing that has helped with his acne. I have reccommended it to many people who are also very happy with the results. I guess its like everything else. What works for one person may not work for the next person.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

boxgirl173, I'm so glad you brought that up. I had the same problem with Pro-Active. At first I thought it was working great. Soon the pimples just went "deeper" in the skin and instead of a surface-like white-head or black-head, the whole area around and above would be red and irritated. I had to stop it...


----------



## twinkle (Aug 19, 2004)

I used roaccutane (accutane in the us) for 2 months and it cleared up my face so fast. Becareful though, it has a lot of nasty side effects and you should do a lot of research firstXXX lindsay


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I took accutane also many years ago, worked great. I still have some problem with acne. Now i use benzamicine before bed and Differin for daytime underneath makeup, this routine has been the best for years now. Both are prescription. I tried over the counter but wasn't very effective. My dermatologist says benzoil peroxide over the counter products are very good for controling oil.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have purchased so many acne products and the one thing that really works for me is called bye bye blemish.It's more of a spot treatment though.I also use persagel.I'm on Yasmin birth control and that helps keep my hormonal acne in check most of the time.The bye bye blemish i got at utla.I'm sure you could get it at walgreens or walmart too.It was a little pricy,$9.99.It's definately worth the money though.I get cystic acne and it works over night for me.You can't shake the bottle and you have to use a Q-tip to apply it.It has a little bit of an odor because there is sulfur in it.Good luck!!I hope something works for you


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi, when my son was in high school his faces looked like hamburger. I went to the health food store and purchased a capsule called Purskin. It even cleared up the pock marks that I was sure would leave scars. I see now you can buy it in the pharmacy section that has the herbs. It was really inexpensive too.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

i went on tricyclen birth control pills. for the first 3 months my acne did get worse but then all of a sudden the acne stopped appearing! it was wonderful.i still have alot of scarring from old acne but i cover it up with makeup, even with all the makeup i use i don't get alot of acne. once in a while i'll get a small red pimple but they go away on their own or dry up really fast.it doesn't work immediately but it eventually kicks in.


----------



## 22688 (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh yes! Birth control pills do wonders for acne!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i went on the contrace[tive injection for 9months and have now got acne, mostly on my back, i have never really had spots ebfore adn these are driving me mad, im back on the pill and there arent fading. all my clubbing stuff is low backed and it bothers me wearingthem as my back loos nasty and feels really rough.. any ideas?


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

The doctor perscribed me T-Stat Pads which have really cleared up my acne. I do not have acne whatsoever on my face, it is on my back. It took a couple of months for me to see a difference as you have to use them every day but they have worked great for me.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

Basically, if you have acne you need to see a dermatologist. The same things will not work for everyone. And most likely, it will not go away on its own, even as you get older. Your general doctor can even prescribe you some stuff, like Differin, Retin-A, antibiotics sometimes are taken with those, and also birth control does tend to help, esp. Orthotricycline.Me -- I was on tons of stuff from my derm throughout high school and college, then went on Accutane for 3 months and had excellent skin for 3 years following. The effects of it have worn off somewhat, so now I use Proactiv and love it. But if you have moderate to bad acne or are a teenager, I don't think it would be strong enough. Proactiv is good for post-teen years/mild acne when you have less oil.Also, don't use Clearasil! It makes you so oily because it dries out your skin, and then your skin makes more oil to compensate. I used to use it and have super shine, all the time.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I never really had acne in highschool but when I turned 19/20 I was getting it bad. I was going to tons of dermatologists, some gave me shots in the pimples, some gave me lotions and oral antibiotics, the oral stuff worked good but as soon as I went off them the pimples returned.I went to another quack dermatologist who talked me into getting Cool Touch Laser Therapy, first of all it hurt it felt like you were being snapped in the face with a rubber band 10,000 times, it was $650 per sesssion I had 3 then when I mentioned that I dont really see a differece she's like didn't I tell you it can be as many as 6 treatments before you notice.Well I wrote her off my list. Plus my mom says it ruined my skin my pores are huge now.The creams the doc gave me were always too strong and would burn my face, it look like I was sunburned so I just stopped and said I'll just deal with the pimples.I was having spotting so the doctor put me on Orthotricyclen-lo, and a lady at work told me her daughter had the same prob seen tons of derms and still no results she said try ProActive, I laughed at her. She was a tough lady she said "You've been to so many doctors, wasted almost $2,000 on the laser treatment what's another $60 bucks down the drain if it doesn't work. She promised me it would work, she told me you could send it back in a certain period time and get you money back. I said what the hell and ordered it, now I barely get pimples, and I don't use it correctly so it's prob my fault I'm getting the pimples, I only use it occasionally like maybe once every week or two.


----------

